# Exercise



## Motherhen (Sep 14, 2021)

Hi all need a bit of advice please.

When I got diagnosed in June I started little walks as have facet joint pain and can’t go far. 
One day I came down a step about a month ago and hurt my already painful hip and as a result I can’t walk  without a stick now but still painful.
As I can’t walk/ go up and down stairs easily is there anything else I can do. I initially lost a stone but nothing since my hip accident.

Help please. Thank you in advance xx


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 14, 2021)

Leg muscles are the biggest muscles in the body so they are the most effective at burning glucose. So if you can still continue to work them that would be helpful. Would you be able to perhaps put some music on and support yourself with a piece of sturdy furniture like the kitchen bench  and march on the spot to the music.... or is any sort of leg activity limited? There are little pedal machines that you can use whilst sitting watching TV etc which can also be helpful and the movement stimulates blood flow and keeps feet and toes healthier as a result. If you are struggling with any leg mobility then you could sit and do arm exercises. Just things like punching out in front of you with alternate hands and alternating it with punching in the air and out to the sides. Again, put some music on to make it fun. Instead of punching the air, you an wave your hands whilst you reach out or up or vary it with punches and waving etc 
I am sure there will be lots of You Tube videos of seated exercises if you do a search, but I think keeping working on your hip mobility a little may be important to keep the joint from seizing up. Little and often is probably best as you were doing. You will be surprised how out of breath you can get just doing sitting exercises with your arms and getting a bit out of breath is good, providing you don't have severe respiratory issues. For me, the more exercise I do, the better my asthma becomes. 
Just set yourself small achievable targets and work at increasing it as your fitness improves.


----------



## Motherhen (Sep 14, 2021)

Thank you i will have a go at most of them. My problem is I’ve never been a person for exercising, I’ve had 4 children and 8 grandchildren to run around after till 5 years ago when I moved. I looked after 5 of the grandchildren while their parents worked so as you can tell running around after them all was my exercise. I’m 74 and don’t swim which would have been better. I don’t drive so walked everywhere unless my husband was around. Your post was very helpful, thank you I appreciate it xx


----------



## helli (Sep 14, 2021)

@Motherhen sorry to read of your mobility problems. 
I wonder whether the Diabetes UK Living Well Move More Programme would be useful for you. 
The problem with taking suggestions from youtube or the like when you have an injury is not knowing what will strengthen/maintain movement and what will damage it further so it is a good idea to take advice from someone like a physio or @Francesca DUK may be able to assist. 
Movement and exercise is fantastic ... but you have to take care of yourself as well as find what you enjoy.


----------



## Motherhen (Sep 14, 2021)

Thank you Helli for your advice and yes like you say youtube wouldn’t know I wouldn’t have thought of that. X


----------



## Francesca DUK (Sep 16, 2021)

Motherhen said:


> Thank you Helli for your advice and yes like you say youtube wouldn’t know I wouldn’t have thought of that. X


Hi @Motherhen 

I'm sorry to hear your hip pain has worsened. It must be very frustrating when you are trying to be more active. 

I am happy to talk in more detail with you about the kind of activity that may help you. Please do reach out if this is something you would like. You can private message me with any questions you have or send me your telephone number if you would like to talk things through on the phone. 

Best wishes, 

Francesca
Physical Activity Helpline Advisor


----------



## Chris Hobson (Sep 18, 2021)

At our gym the pools have no deep and shallow end but are 1.2 metres deep from end to end, so chest deep for most people. I see people walking up and down and walking backwards. The water supports your weight and also provides resistance so I would think that it would be effective. They do aquarobic classes too.


----------

